# (CA) MH, MNR, Chocolate Lab stud



## cntanderson (Mar 9, 2012)

Northern CA MH titled and two passes at Master Nationals. Fast, focused and easy to drive. See more at http://topdogretrievers.com/Tuck.html


----------

